

Working with Mark Zuckerberg - vijaydev
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/working-with-zuck/339013388919

======
dbattaglia
Somewhat off topic, but I wonder what exactly led some of the commenters on
this post to think that this is a good place to vent about Facebook server
errors and such.

------
samstave
Clearly, this is FB's VERY POOR attempt at framing MZ in the light of Jobs.

This is manipulative BS - and very transparent at that.

This sentence doesn't even make sense!:

"I get asked often what it is like to work with Zuck ... because they want to
know how to do it themselves."

You get asked what it's like to work with a person because they want to know
how to work with said person?

Is this english?

~~~
hboon
I thought that sentence made a lot of sense. Isn't it natural for a new hire
to ask an old bird how to work with Zuckerberg?

As for framing him in the light of Steve Job's passing, I think it's just a
coincidence. People have been talking about Zuckerberg's hiring tactic and
other things for several months now, and the same for Jeff Bezos
micromanagement style and intelligence for a long time.

